# Does Orbea use the same bottom bracket on all models?



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Im looking to upgrade my 06 Orca and was wondering if the drive train was compatible with a new Orca frame?


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

The BB threads on my 07 Orca are British Standard.


----------

